# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  डी गिर नॅशनल पार्क .( एशियाई सिंह का घर )

## long

दोस्तों 

में इस सुत्र में गिर राष्ट्रीय उद्यान और अशिआयी सिंह के बारे में कुछ जानकारी दूँगा

में बचपन से ही गाव में बड़ा हुआ हू, मुझे पहले से ही जंगल और उनमे रहने व्वाले प्राणियों में दिलचस्पी रही है, 
मेने  पिछले २ साल से गिर के जंगल की मुलाकात ली है.
और जो मुझे अनुभव  मिले है और जो जानकारी मुझे है वो में सबसे बाटना चाहूँगा

----------


## long

गिर राष्ट्रीय उद्यान , गुजरात के जूनागढ़ जिले में है.
जिसकी स्थापना १९६५ में हुई थी

----------


## long

जिसका क्षेत्रफल तक़रीबन १४०० कि.मी. का है 

अंग्रजो और भारत के राजा महाराजा के शोख के  कारन एशियाई सिंह की तादात बहुत कम हो गयी थी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

और बतावो मित्र...अच्छा सूत्र है...बिलकुल नया...धन्यवाद...

----------


## long

और पूरी प्रजाति लुप्त होने की कगार पर आगई 

तब १९०० की साल में जूनागढ़ के नवाब मोहम्मद रसूल खानजी ने गिर के जंगल को सिंह के सुरक्षित घोषित किया

----------


## long

> और बतावो मित्र...अच्छा सूत्र है...बिलकुल नया...धन्यवाद...


धनयवाद मित्र

----------


## long

एक् समय था जब सिंह की संख्या सिर्फ १५ तक पहुच गयी थी

----------


## long

मगर बाद में सरकार और स्थानिक लोगो के सहयोग से 
सिंह की संख्या बढ़कर १९८० के करीब  २०० 

बादमे २००५ में हुई वैज्ञानिक तरीके की गिनती से  ३५९ 
और २०१० के गिनती के मुताबिक सवा  चारसो  के करीब है 

इस साल और भी बढ़ने की उम्मीद है

----------


## long

यहाँ पर गर्मी में तापमान ४० डिग्री तक पहुच जाता है 
और ठंडी में १०-१२ डिगी तक निचे गिर जाता है

----------


## long

गिर के जंगल में से सात नदिया गुजर टी है 

हिरन , शेतुंजी , शिन्गोदा , मछुन्दरी , गोदावरी, रावल, दतार्दी ,

जो गिर के जंगल की पानी की जरुरिआत को पुरा करती है

----------


## long

जब में आखरी बार गया था तब तक़रीबन १००० रूपये जितना चार्ज था.
ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए गुजरात टूरिस्म की साईट की मुलाकात ले वहा पर आपको पूरी जानकारी मिलेगी 




> भाई साहब कृपया कर के जिस रेसोर्ट का फोटो दिया है वहां के चार्जेस  भी बता देते तो बजट बनाने में आसानी हो जाती

----------


## sangita_sharma

शानदार सूत्र हे मित्र आपका और जानकारी दीजिये सूत्र पर 

इस पार्क  मै  इसमें पाए जाने वाले अन्य प्राणियों पर भी कुछ अधिक प्रकाश डालिए और  भी

----------


## nitin9935

मित्र आपका सूत्र शानदार है आज एक बार में ही पूरा पढ़ डाला आपकी मेहनत और चित्र अत्यंत ही सराहनीय हैं 

++ आपके लिए

----------


## long

हमे ख़ुशी है की आपको हमारा सूत्र पसंद आया .
और आगे इसमें में जरुर कुछ नया डालने का प्रयास करूँगा

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_आप ने अच्छी जानकरिया दी हम सब को, साधुवाद _ :book:

----------


## long

दोस्तों इस सूत्र को फिर से गति देने का समय आ गया है,

में कल ही गिर की  ३ दिन की मुलाकात से वापस आया हु. और आगे के नए फोटो अपलोड करूँगा.
उम्मीद है की आप को पसंद आयेंगे.
धन्यवाद

----------


## long

दोस्तों पेश है नयी तस्वीरे

----------


## long

...................

----------


## long

............

----------


## long

*डी गिर नॅशनल पार्क .( एशिआई सिंह का घर )*

----------


## long

*डी गिर नॅशनल पार्क .( एशिआई सिंह का घर )*

----------


## long

*डी गिर नॅशनल पार्क .( एशिआई सिंह का घर )*

----------


## long

*डी गिर नॅशनल पार्क .( एशिआई सिंह का घर )*

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये सीमा जी .....बहुत दिनों पश्चात आपके दर्शन हुए .........बहुत हर्ष हुआ ......
*

----------


## long

> 


:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## sangita_sharma

मित्र इस सूत्र पर आते हुए अब वन्य प्राणियों की इस ख्वाबगाह को देखने की इच्छा बलवती होती जा रही हे

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## long

आइये सीमा जी गिर में आपको ये सब वन्य प्राणी देखने को मिल जायेंगे 
आपको फिर से में बता दू की एशियाई पूरी दुनिया में सिर्फ गिर के जंगले में ही पाए जाते है




> मित्र इस सूत्र पर आते हुए अब वन्य प्राणियों की इस ख्वाबगाह को देखने की इच्छा बलवती होती जा रही हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

कृपया बताइए की यंहा आने का सबसे अधिक उचित समय और मौसम कौनसा हे

----------


## long

सीमा जी यहाँ जाने के लिए मार्च से जून तक का समय उचित रहेगा क्योकि गर्मी  के मौसम में सिंह खुले में ज्यादा रहना पसंद करते है इसलिए आसानी से देखे  जा सकते है.
हा मगर गर्मी के मौसम में जंगले सुखा रहता है.
वैसे में तो अभी थोड़े दिन पहले ही जाके आया हु. मेने आखरी जो कुछ तस्वीरे  अपडेट की है वो तभी की है.



> कृपया बताइए की यंहा आने का सबसे अधिक उचित समय और मौसम कौनसा हे

----------


## simply_deep

उम्दा सूत्र मित्र...बहुत ही अच्छा प्रयास है..++++

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## Shri Vijay

*लम्बू जी आपने अतिसुन्दर, ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र बनाया और उसमे सीमा जी ने खूबसूरत तडका लगाया आप दोनों का हार्दिक धन्यवाद.....*

----------

